# Best wax for under £100



## Syd22 (Aug 24, 2012)

:newbie:I am new to this forum and have spent years under the illusion that the wax's I have been buying from Halford have been protecting my car ie Turtle wax, AG and so on.
I have now seen the light and I am wanting to buy a good wax to protect my cars paint with a good shine.

So I have upto £100 to spend on some wax.:thumb:

I have a Volvo in Titaniun Grey. It gets washed every weekend, clay barred when needed and then waxed with AG or Tutle wax.:detailer:

What wax should I buy?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

In all fairness the Turtle Wax and AG products have been protecting your paint...

AG in particular make some excellent products like SRP and HD Wax. Turtle Wax I'm less familiar with other than the liquid stuff I used to use (which lasted around 6-8 weeks so can't complain).

I'd recommend something like HD Wax for Titanium Grey and it should save you a fair bit from your budget to spend on other products


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Personally I think one of the best waxes money can buy is Zymol Titanium Glaze, and that is under £100.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Try bouncers new wax Sherbert fizz on grey paint, it looks amazing, smells amazing, leaves a great wet look and amazing gloss... and its cheap around £25.00.... cant go wrong


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

There's a load of decent waxes in your price range

If you want to spend it all on one wax then I'd suggest Zymol Glasur otherwise you could get some Vics Concours for £35.00 and spend the reast on more detailing goodies


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bouncers 22, Farecla G3 Super gloss paste wax and Autoglym wax, all great waxes.

For the £100 pound bench mark price tag, Zymol Glasur takes some beating, it's a perfect boutique wax and delivers great sheeting ability for a wax; but Bouncers 22 is on par with Zymol Glasur, but find Bouncers 22 sheets more quickly with water, and is fraction of the price, it's a very decent wax.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Does it have to be a wax or would a sealant be considered.

At the risk of pointing out the obvious, the shine from paint comes from the polishing not the wax/sealant


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your 120% correct there all the way ^^^ the shine and lustre comes from polishing :thumb:

Though have found some waxes on the market do add a shine to the paintwork with no polishing involved, but polishing before hand and waxing or adding a sealant on top will always give a better result, plus will extend the durability of a wax or sealant.

The only way of getting a great result on your paintwork is by polishing, if you get this step right it will certainly enhance your paint to a next level.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Glasur.....without question....


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

As said ,get the paint work as perfect as you can and it matters not if the wax is £30 or £300, the results will be pretty similar......although a lot on here will disagree.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

StevieM3 said:


> Glasur.....without question....


Have you tried Bouncers 22 against Glasur, I found Bouncers 22 edges it on the sheeting ability and looks wise, plus the smell of the wax is better by it's citrus scent.
Don't get me wrong I love the smell of Coconut from Glasur, but the citrus zest scent is a favourite of mine, very refreshing.

I wonder how Autofinesse Desire compares to Glasur, must be a quite close rival due to the price range is similar.


----------



## Syd22 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that has replied.

As I am still new to this depth of detailing, when you all talk about polishing, how far are we talking. For example claybar the car or machine polishing?:buffer:

At the moment I clay bar the car 2 or 3 times a year when the paint starts to feel rough.

If you mean machine polish then I have never done this so tips would be welcomed:thumb:

As for the wax I am going to try Zymol tatanium and bonucers 22, that way I can buy both and compare for myself.

If anybody else has any suggestion then please keep them coming as I wont be purchasing until next week.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

R0B said:


> As said ,get the paint work as perfect as you can and it matters not if the wax is £30 or £300, the results will be pretty similar......although a lot on here will disagree.


with you on that bud. My fav wax is race glaze 55. My paint is well maintained so even though I want to, I cant tell the difference in finish (until it rains) compared to my winter wax colly 476.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

top sub £100 choice has to be Z Glasur, closely followed by CCC'S Fury, but in all honesty glasur will be king for a long time in the price range it sits in, purely for that epic water behaviour and stunning looks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Syd22 said:


> Thanks to everyone that has replied.
> 
> As I am still new to this depth of detailing, when you all talk about polishing, how far are we talking. For example claybar the car or machine polishing?:buffer:
> 
> ...


Polishing can cover various things but generally it is the mechanical abrasion of the paint. Machine polishing will generally give the best finish compared to hand polishing and is significantly quicker.

Nothing wrong with hand polishing but it does have its limitations. There are some great guides in the Detailing Guide section


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Have you tried Bouncers 22 against Glasur, I found Bouncers 22 edges it on the sheeting ability and looks wise, plus the smell of the wax is better by it's citrus scent.
> Don't get me wrong I love the smell of Coconut from Glasur, but the citrus zest scent is a favourite of mine, very refreshing.
> 
> I wonder how Autofinesse Desire compares to Glasur, must be a quite close rival due to the price range is similar.


All will be covered soon pal  planning on another fairly large wax comparison/test.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Under £100 I'd go Zymol Glasur or Bouncers 22, you'll love either :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Not tried bouncers, problem for me is its made by dodo,which unfortunatley for me has always been over priced and over rated, but bouncers is highly regarded and not having tried it i'm not going to slate it


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Have you tried Bouncers 22 against Glasur, I found Bouncers 22 edges it on the sheeting ability and looks wise, plus the smell of the wax is better by it's citrus scent.
> Don't get me wrong I love the smell of Coconut from Glasur, but the citrus zest scent is a favourite of mine, very refreshing.
> 
> I wonder how Autofinesse Desire compares to Glasur, must be a quite close rival due to the price range is similar.


Not tried it but might give it a go....problem is though a mate just gave me a huge sample of Vintage for free so that's going on next:thumb: I think I have enough to do at least 7/8 coats.


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

StevieM3 said:


> Not tried it but might give it a go....problem is though a mate just gave me a huge sample of Vintage for free so that's going on next:thumb: I think I have enough to do at least 7/8 coats.


Alright for some!! Share the wealth, spare a car load? lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Have you tried Bouncers 22 against Glasur, I found Bouncers 22 edges it on the sheeting ability and looks wise, plus the smell of the wax is better by it's citrus scent.
> Don't get me wrong I love the smell of Coconut from Glasur, but the citrus zest scent is a favourite of mine, very refreshing.
> 
> I wonder how Autofinesse Desire compares to Glasur, must be a quite close rival due to the price range is similar.


Desire is very similar to glasur, intial sheeting ability is better with glasur(but that is short lived), both look great, durability is better with desire, i sold spirit and glasur for desire and am not at all dissappointed, but they are all remarkably similar:thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

msb said:


> Not tried bouncers, problem for me is its made by dodo,which unfortunatley for me has always been over priced and over rated, but bouncers is highly regarded and not having tried it i'm not going to slate it


Afraid your wrong there.... Bouncers is hand made by THE BOUNCER. its sold under DODO's INDEPENDENT label..... its only afiliation is they market it and sell it..... i find Sherbert fizz from the bouncer is slightly wetter looking in use, not sure of the durability yet, but i rate it up with 22 or slightly better...
Its all personal taste, but 22 is a Hybrid, so wax and sealant ... ticks both boxes...:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ford nut said:


> Afraid your wrong there.... Bouncers is hand made by THE BOUNCER. its sold under DODO's INDEPENDENT label..... its only afiliation is they market it and sell it..... i find Sherbert fizz from the bouncer is slightly wetter looking in use, not sure of the durability yet, but i rate it up with 22 or slightly better...
> Its all personal taste, but 22 is a Hybrid, so wax and sealant ... ticks both boxes...:thumb:


still to closely linked for my liking so if its dodo's independant label and its only an afilliation whose factory is it made in and who distributes it

Thats not a dig at bouncers but being so closely linked with dodo, given its even got thier name on the lid is off putting to me if someone can persuade me its somthing totally different fine but i'm not sure that will happen


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

As explained above, the wax is hand made by THE BOUNCER. in his kitchen. DODO distribute it and market it...... they have no hand in the production....

Take a look at his site on FB...https://www.facebook.com/PropaProtection.

They help independent wax / homebrew wax makers get there products out into the market place... you might not like there prices but they do there bit for the small producers...hats off to them for that...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bouncer must have a fecking huge kitchen
Don't get me wrong i have massive respect for anyone who's trying to break into what is a hugely competative market place but my loyalty is with other manufacers that are also relatively new to the marketplace, and as said because if my negative experiences with dodo's own products it does put me off buying which is obvoiusly a shame but i don't think i'm missing anything i'm afraid


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Bouncers waxes are next on my list tbh


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Try the Sherbert fizz.... sold direct from the bouncer....

Have a look at the pics on my post on a thunder grey mondeo...:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273357


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

collinite 476s, has pensioner durability and costs 10 pence ish


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Auto Finesse Temptation, leaves you with some change.

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=269287


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

If it were my £100, I'd buy a few different samples mate!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> If it were my £100, I'd buy a few different samples mate!


Agree!

Vics red 3oz
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
Bilthamber Finis-wax
Britemax Vantage


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

I had an S40 in Titanium Grey Pearl and it looked awesome wearing the Werkstatt Acrylic Kit.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Agree!
> 
> Vics red 3oz
> Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
> ...


you would get most of those in that budget would be a great haul:thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Raceglaze 55 has long been a favourite of mine for the money - excellent value & some money left for another purchase :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> If it were my £100, I'd buy a few different samples mate!


I also agree

Try the range I love: Zaino

Z2 polish
Z6 gloss enhancer
Z8 finale spray
ZCS sealant

Looks on grey will be amazing and under £100.00 too


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Just had a change of mind and for £100 you could buy full size tubs of Vics Concours, Chaos & Mayhem

All punch well above their weight and used Mayhem yesterday and forgot how good it is on dark colours


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt Hamber finis wax along with their Micro fine; awesome combination how looks stellar and wears like a rock.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

IanG said:


> Just had a change of mind and for £100 you could buy full size tubs of Vics Concours, Chaos & Mayhem
> 
> All punch well above their weight and used Mayhem yesterday and forgot how good it is on dark colours


Mayhem is my fav vics wax..even better then concours:doublesho


----------



## Syd22 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well today I went ahead and purchased Vic's Concours 6oz, Bouncers 22 and a sample of Zymol Concours.:doublesho

I now have to convince the wife to let me buy a machine polisher so I can get a good start before adding one of the waxes.:buffer:

Fingers crossed.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

ill always recomend autosmart wax best finish and durability ive ever found in a wax


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

zymols are great but naviwax ultimate is nice too


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

For the price and monies, the AutoSmart WAX is good value for money and durability is great.

Wax is definitely a brand promotion and personal opinion subject.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Zymol Glasur or Rubbishboys Original Edition - Both Epic.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

moosh said:


> Zymol Glasur or Rubbishboys Original Edition - Both Epic.


Both a pleasure to use. Gordy hows tricks mate ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Syd22 said:


> Well today I went ahead and purchased Vic's Concours 6oz, Bouncers 22 and a sample of Zymol Concours.:doublesho
> 
> I now have to convince the wife to let me buy a machine polisher so I can get a good start before adding one of the waxes.:buffer:
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Woohoo! All quality waxes there mate, you'll be happy with all of them!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

There's no such thing as the "best wax" at any price. I'd get some sample pots that would be the best value for money afaic.Polishing is what makes your car shine the more effort put into prep the better the finish,price does not reflect quality in my experience.in a nutshell any wax would be suitable some will just last longer and vary in beads and water behaviour.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dj.xray said:


> There's no such thing as the "best wax" at any price. I'd get some sample pots that would be the best value for money afaic.Polishing is what makes your car shine the more effort put into prep the better the finishprice does not reflect quality in my experience.in a nutshell any wax would be suitable some will just last longer.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Ive just finished doing my car with Zymol Glasur - and it’s like wow!

I’ve never waxed a car before. Always just used a polish like AutoGlym Super Resin Polish - say twice or three times a year.

After reading the posts here (and buying me a new car!) I’ve just done a proper wash, clay, polish (SRP) and a couple of applications of Glasur.

The second application was incredible - seems like you could almost buff it up to a shine by blowing on it. Stunning result. Dead chuffed.

And it smells so good.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Glasur is amazing and takes some beating in the price range it sits in:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

msb said:


> Glasur is amazing and takes some beating in the price range it sits in:thumb:


Oh yes..............:argie:


----------



## sandra (Mar 10, 2014)

Fukken Wax , it makes my car sparkle. Its easy to clean a car with this product, spray it on, wipe it off, buff it up to showroom shine in seconds,no water required. Best car wax I've tried!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

sandra said:


> Fukken Wax , it makes my car sparkle. Its easy to clean a car with this product, spray it on, wipe it off, buff it up to showroom shine in seconds,no water required. Best car wax I've tried!


:spam:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Now it might not be anywhere near the £100 mark but the ADS Kostos wax really takes some beating for me


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

BMD Helios - http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/glass-containers-new/helios-car-wax-handmade

I only have a sample size at present but when it runs out I will be buying a full size pot.

I cannot emphasise how easy this wax is to work with, I was showing my brother yesterday how little effort is required to buff off, bearing in mind it had been on the whole car for a good 10-15 mins or more in places. He was happy with the results given the buffing required for his colly.

I also have a pot of AF Spirit, the results are great but some effort is required to buff off.


----------



## mcbonio (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a fan of the 'Poor Boy's World' range of products. In these pics I used 'Black Hole Show Glaze' then 'Nattie's Paste Carnuba Wax' both applied with a pad and taken off with a Microfibre cloth. Amazing results.!


----------

